

OwnCloud 6 has been released - hazelnut
http://blog.karlitschek.de/2013/12/owncloud-6-is-here.html

======
cryptolect
Previous discussions of Owncloud here have mentioned that Owncloud suffers
from scaling issues and a few other big problems. Could anyone familiar with
such previous issues comment on whether those seem to have been addressed?

